# SINGAPORE | Gardens By The Bay Development News



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*The quest to create the greatest Gardens in the Tropics is sited in the heart of Singapore, one of the most dynamic cities of Asia.*


*Official Website : http://www.gardensbythebay.org.sg/*
*Interactive Site : http://www.gardensbythebay.org.sg/interactivesite.html*
*Watch the video : http://www.squintopera.com/item.php?id=74*
*Discussion Thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391933*


The Gardens comprise 3 areas, separated by the waters of the bay.




























pics by hyacinthus


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Lion Grove, situated in the Marina South portion










Renderings of the Marina East portion


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Marina Bay gardens to cost $300-400m

7 Sep 06

SINGAPORE'S Marina Bay waterfront is all set to be home to three distinct gardens - each with its own unique look - the National Parks Board revealed yesterday.










And Minister for National Development Mah Bow Tan, who formally unveiled the masterplan for much of the Gardens by the Bay project yesterday, said that the three gardens will cost the government a few hundred million dollars.

'I would expect that $300-400 million will be needed to develop a normal group of gardens of this nature,' said Mr Mah. 

He added that the final cost can vary as the detailed designs have not yet been finalised. For instance, structures such as conservatories and a people mover system can add to the cost, he said.

In January, the National Parks Board launched an international design competition calling for landscape architects, architects and planners to create three iconic gardens for the Gardens by the Bay project. The winners, and their designs, were made public yesterday.

For the largest garden - the 54-ha Garden at Marina South - an international jury panel chose the design of British landscape architecture consultancy Grant Associates.

Grant Associates' design calls for a garden which will give visitors the experience of colour and vibrancy - 24 hours a day, seven days a week, all year round. Careful consideration will be given to day and night programming.

The jury felt that Grant Associates' design best captured the essence of a garden in a downtown setting. The masterplan presented by the British firm includes the application of sustainable energy systems and the introduction of what it calls 'Super Trees' - structures that can go as high as 50 metres on which plants can grow. If these 'Super Trees' are built, they will be iconic structures that could give the garden an extra wow factor, the jury said.

For the second-largest garden - the 30-ha linear Garden at Marina East - the jury chose to go with international landscape design practice Gustafson Porter's masterplan. Gustafson Porter's design envisions a water-themed garden with water-based recreation activities and restaurants.

No winning design was chosen for the third and smallest garden - the 10-ha Garden at Marina Centre - as the jury decided to wait for public feedback.

Mr Mah, who was speaking at the opening of the Tanglin Core part of the Singapore Botanic Gardens, said that he was very pleased with the concepts presented by Grant Associates and Gustafson Porter.

'One design (Marina South) has gone with a very loud, a very showy approach. Lots of flowers, lots of blooms, with impressive structures, spaces for events and places where families can go to enjoy themselves,' said Mr Mah. 'The other garden (Marina East) is much more contemplative, quieter, with more water-based activities - more for recreation. It is also a place for people to relax with nice restaurants and enjoy the city skyline. Both gardens will complement each other.'

And as for the Garden at Marina Centre, Mr Mah called it a 'blank canvas'. He said: 'Let's hold something back in reserve, let's keep an empty canvas so that other ideas can come up.' The public can view an exhibition of the winning designs and scale models in the new Botany Centre at the Tanglin Core of the Singapore Botanic Gardens and submit their feedback.

Most of the Marina South garden will be ready by 2010, Mr Mah said. The government will gradually expand work towards Marina East, then eventually to Marina Centre. Kiat W Tan, project director of Gardens by the Bay, said that by 2008, work on the South and East gardens will start.

Mr Mah said the two winning designs will fit in well with the surrounding developments at Marina Bay. 

He said: 'With the IR (integrated resort), BFC (Business and Financial Centre) and other developments around them, such as the Esplanade, the area is beginning to take shape. The IR is expected to be up by early 2010. They (Las Vegas Sands) are shooting for 2009 - that's their ambitious target. But if they can get it done by 2010, then that will be a very, very good achievement.'

By UMA SHANKARI


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> *The quest to create the greatest Gardens in the Tropics is sited in the heart of Singapore, one of the most dynamic cities of Asia.*
> 
> 
> The Gardens comprise 3 areas, separated by the waters of the bay.
> ...



is the marina east side of the gardens confirmed? it seems that the curvvy shape of the water edges are special


----------



## Gummo (May 20, 2005)

good


----------



## benjiletti (Sep 28, 2006)

woow !
super


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

builder1010 said:


> is the marina east side of the gardens confirmed? it seems that the curvvy shape of the water edges are special


I havent seen the confirmed design for the Marina East portion. Nevertheless, I hear that NParks cant wait to get started on the ground works.


----------



## XA ELF (Aug 16, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Superb project! Singapore already has a lot of gardens. This is unusual amongst Asian cities. Lion Grove could be really special.... :yes:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Yup...this certainly beats having a new cityscape just defined by endless rows and grids of gleaming glass towers.

This garden and the waterfront could become a signature for the future cityscape, and depending on what activities and amenities it could offer, could also be a venue for tourism and edutainment.

There exists a smaller park on the site actually, but it was underutilised and is now closed for the transformation:


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

^tamago^ said:


> Pardon the duplicate title. :lol:


coming soon!


----------



## Gid (Mar 31, 2005)

The project budget has tripled. It is now around US$ 640m... most expensive garden in the world? 

I am totally supportive of Singapore's "City within a Garden" movement, but even i am surprised by the huge capital the government is willing to pour in.


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

Gid said:


> The project budget has tripled. It is now around US$ 640m... most expensive garden in the world?
> 
> I am totally supportive of Singapore's "City within a Garden" movement, but even i am surprised by the huge capital the government is willing to pour in.


the multiplier effect will create returns much more than that. Im glad they pump in more money instead of scaling down on things.

Central park in NYC and hyde park in London are great tourists and locals attractions, publicity etc etc etc


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Gardens by the Bay - Phase 1 ready by end 2010

9 Nov 2007

PICTURE this: Sipping drinks on top of a 50-metre tall "tree" with views of the Marina Bay Sands integrated resort and the Singapore Flyer. 
That will become a reality when the Gardens by the Bay at Marina South opens in late 2010. 

The first of three waterfront gardens broke ground on Friday morning, setting in motion Singapore's bid to create the world's premier public gardens in the tropics. 

Spread over 54 hectares, it is scheduled to be ready by end 2010, at about the same time when the Marina Bay Integrated Resort and other developments at Marina Bay will be completed. 

Gardens by the Bay will eventually cover a total 101 ha, with three themed gardens at Marina South, Marina East and Marina Centre. 

National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan officiated at the groundbreaking ceremony by planting a Golden Rain Tree (Samanea sama) 

Originally native to South America and the West Indies, the Golden Rain Tree has been widely planted throughout the tropics as a shade tree, including in Singapore, where such yellow variants were first deployed as a valued cultivar. This tree will be re-planted along the avenue framing the new 1km-long boulevard bordering the East side of the Gardens at Marina South. 

"Gardens by the Bay will provide Singaporeans a new dimension of city living experience right in the heart of Singapore's New Downtown District. Setting a new standard in the way gardens are developed and managed, it will become Singapore's premier urban outdoor recreation space at Marina Bay - a national icon and a source of pride for Singaporeans," said National Parks Board statement on Friday. 

The Gardens at Marina South is designed by UK-based design firm Grant Associates and will showcase the best of tropical horticulture and garden artistry, with a mass display of tropical flowers and coloured foliage and more. 

Among the attractions will be displays telling the story of 'Plant Use by Man', focusing on economically important plants in Singapore and Southeast Asia. Active spaces for vibrant programming will be incorporated and will enable the Gardens to host a suite of international and national events. 

It will feature a 'Cool Moist' Conservatory and a 'Cool Dry' Conservatory (1.4 ha), displaying plants and flowers from the Tropical Montane and Mediterranean environments, and an all-weather 'edutainment' centre. 

Visitors will be enthralled by "SuperTrees" towering 25 metres and 50 metres in height (9 to 16 storeys). These tree-like structures are uniquely designed vertical gardens, with emphasis placed on creating a 'wow' factor through the vertical display of tropical flowering climbers, epiphytes and ferns. 

At night, these canopies will come alive with lighting and projected media. 

The SuperTrees will also be embedded with sustainable energy and water technologies that are integral to the cooling of the Cool Conservatories. 

Horticultural show Gardens will take up 2.6 ha, displaying the best of tropical horticulture and garden artistry. Together with another 10 ha of mass flowering and coloured foliage landscape, they will form a spectacle of colour and texture. 

The show gardens will include a cluster of SuperTrees, an Orchidetum featuring orchids, a cluster of beautiful gardens and flower displays representing the very best of Singaporean horticulture, and a mix of permanent and temporary themed gardens in and around the entrance plaza to the main buildings. 

Greeting visitors at the main entry precinct into the gardens will be a 2.8 ha flower market, which will comprise an indoor events space, retail and various food and beverage outlets. 

This will also be 2 ha event lawn with a stage, which can host up to 7,000 people during international and national events.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*17 March 2008*


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Bromeliads for Gardens at Marina South arrive in Singapore

31 Mar 08










SINGAPORE: Some 50,000 bromeliads have arrived in Singapore all the way from Florida to be part of the Gardens at Marina South. 

Similar to the pineapple plant, about 35 percent of more than 3,475 species of bromeliads are rare. These plants can remove water pollutants and play an important role in energy conservation. 

One of the species of bromeliads is the Tillandsia. It does not need soil or water because it takes what it needs from the air by converting nitrogen into nitrates. 

Another bromeliad species is the Billbergia Strawberry which blooms for just one week every year. 

These species are native to North and South America and they are known for their unique features. 

Anton van der Schans, Assistant Director of Horticulture, Gardens by the Bay, said: "One of the things we are trying to do is to introduce more colour. Not just because it looks more attractive, it also helps to capture people's attention and imagination, and hopefully that will encourage them to learn more about the environmental messages which are behind the collection as well." 

These messages include how some bromeliads are endangered species because of deforestation and climate change. 

To help these plants, the experts have erected artificial trees known as 'super trees'. These trees, some of which are up to 50 metres tall, not only support the plants but are also ecologically friendly. 

Kenneth Er, General Manager, Gardens by the Bay, said: "The super trees, like real trees, would also photosynthesise using photovoltaic cells - converting solar energy into electricity to run some of the functions within the trees such as lighting. We are also exploring the possibility of the trees collecting rain water." 

Another environmentally friendly feature is a conservatory which will use cooling technologies that can save up to 40 percent of the amount of energy used. 

"Typically, some of these species require cooler temperatures for best foliage colour and flowering, so that's where our cool glass houses come in, to help provide the conditions to really display them at their best," said Mr van der Schans. 

These plants will also absorb pollutants by cleaning the water that flows into three freshwater lakes – Kallang Basin, Marina Bay and Marina Channel. 

When combined, the three lakes will be Singapore's 15th reservoir which will supply 10 percent of drinking water. 

Another 150,000 bromeliads will be coming to Singapore over the next two years. In all, the plants cost S$2 million. 

When they have all arrived, they will be available for public viewing by 2011. 

The Gardens at Marina South – situated right beside the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort – will open 24 hours daily. 

Together with Gardens at Marina East and Gardens at Marina Central, they form Gardens by the Bay, spanning over 155 football fields. 


- CNA/so


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

looking forward to this


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is really a fantastic project for a fantastic city! I really want to visit Singapore again soon!


----------



## hariskec (Nov 7, 2006)

Fabulous project! Great for Singapore! :applause:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

wow.. that's unique and beautiful...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken from the Gardens website:

http://www.gardensbythebay.org.sg/index.php


----------



## rich888 (Jul 16, 2008)

RafflesCity said:


> *17 March 2008*


It will be a magnificent view if a new huge 150 metre tall merlion can be built at the edge of the garden by the bay in between the two sea shells splashing or spitting water to the marina bay reservoir . That what u often see in garden rite? Greenery, fresh water pond and a fountain(merlion). It will be an everlasting Singapore icon like the statue of liberty in New York. Imagine u drive along the express way and u can see this huge merlion statue fountain with lighting effect at night. What a view from the Singapore Flyer as well. Definitely good Fengshui!!!! Now we can have a father merlion (Garden by the bay) guarding Singapore waterfront, a mother merlion nesting at Sentosa and a baby merlion playing at the finance centre waterfront. :banana:

Any designer here? can u do a artist perspective view drawing?


----------



## nicholasliha (Oct 13, 2004)

erm. i think the merlion is an embarrassment to the country. its the ultimate expression of kitsch turned into nationalism; an invented myth that school children substitute real history for...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*2 June 2009*

Pics by wonuraimo


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Singapore is one :drool: of a city! Beautiful skyline, beautiful skyscrapers and beautiful gardens and parks.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

More construction pics from the official website:


----------



## burjdubai91 (Apr 30, 2009)

beautiful project for singapore... When i went there I could really see the progress of these grand projects.... If only the people there were just as hospitable...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Yongnam clinches S$58m contract for structural steelworks project*

24 Aug 09

SINGAPORE: Singapore-listed construction firm Yongnam Holdings said it has clinched a contract worth S$58 million. 

The company has been appointed by Woh Hup as its direct sub-contractor for a project, undertaking the structural steelworks. 

Under the terms, Yongnam will design, supply and construct structural steelworks for the construction of the key buildings in the 54 hectare Gardens at Marina South. 

Works are expected to be completed next October. 

Yongnam said the contract is expected to have a positive impact on its financial performance for the current financial year.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporebusinessnews/view/1000580/1/.html


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

burjdubai91 said:


> beautiful project for singapore... When i went there I could really see the progress of these grand projects.... If only the people there were just as hospitable...


I found the people in Singapore to be very hospitable. Before I went I had heard a lot about how strict everything was supposed to be - no littering, no chewing gum, don't mention politics etc. etc. etc. While some of it may be true, on the whole I found Singaporeans to be far less up tight than I expected. Every time I went through customs and immigration, I got a smile and had a friendly chat, and I had no fear in talking to the police on the street, asking for directions etc. By contrast, I found the people at customs and immigration in America to be really quite rude, almost nasty. And in many of the countries I've been to, I would not have the confidence to speak to the police to ask for directions or anything - they just look too threatening. Singapore is certainly no worse than other places, and is often better in many respects.


----------



## magnifera.indica (Aug 25, 2009)

Andrew said:


> I found the people in Singapore to be very hospitable. Before I went I had heard a lot about how strict everything was supposed to be - no littering, no chewing gum, don't mention politics etc. etc. etc. While some of it may be true, on the whole I found Singaporeans to be far less up tight than I expected. Every time I went through customs and immigration, I got a smile and had a friendly chat, and I had no fear in talking to the police on the street, asking for directions etc. By contrast, I found the people at customs and immigration in America to be really quite rude, almost nasty. *And in many of the countries I've been to, I would not have the confidence to speak to the police to ask for directions or anything *- they just look too threatening. Singapore is certainly no worse than other places, and is often better in many respects.



Except for some developing countries where police might try to make money out of you, I don't think anyone should be afraid in asking directions from the police. Its not like they are waiting for you to talk to them so they can arrest you.

Btw, in most places people are far more friendlier than in North America particularly U.S where they are particularly rude as you said. Don't know why. China, japan, singapore, malaysia, etc are all pretty welcoming at the customs. Same goes for most european nations unless you look like an african or indian in which case they are cautious but still not rude. 

Nice garden btw. I love singapore.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

wow the super threes made my day!


----------



## burjdubai91 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I found the people in Singapore to be very hospitable. Before I went I had heard a lot about how strict everything was supposed to be - no littering, no chewing gum, don't mention politics etc. etc. etc. While some of it may be true, on the whole I found Singaporeans to be far less up tight than I expected. Every time I went through customs and immigration, I got a smile and had a friendly chat, and I had no fear in talking to the police on the street, asking for directions etc. By contrast, I found the people at customs and immigration in America to be really quite rude, almost nasty. And in many of the countries I've been to, I would not have the confidence to speak to the police to ask for directions or anything - they just look too threatening. Singapore is certainly no worse than other places, and is often better in many respects.


Yes, singapore is a beautiful place, with that I agree. What I'm just saying though is they should be hospitable to everyone. People from my nation, despite having the means, are treated quite rudely, especially when we enter immigration or browse through stores. People from first world nations aren't their only tourists. There were repeated times when I ask this nearby stall kindly about their goods, but was received with a gruff 'go away' or a shrug. I guess what I'm really saying is that its nice that singapore is attracting all these tourists with their beautiful developments, but they should also better improve their hospitality and do not discriminate their tourists. I'm proud to say that tourists in my country, though not as many as Singapore, are receives the best in hospitality coz that's what we Filipinos are known for... I guess this is starting to become a racist post, but I really had no intention of disuading people to go to singapore. It's a great place. Thats all...


----------



## polojr (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!
Singapore really rules!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Recent pics by 13oh5 (20 November 2009)


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The model showing some the features of the Gardens




























Marina East and Central portion


----------



## nononsense2011 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bay East was recently open with few fanfare but the view is simply fantastic! Do check it out


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Gardens has officially opened. Here are some pictures and articles over the last few months.



Mith252 said:


> An article on TODAY on 29th June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vrooms said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7485019686/in/set-72157630382543994
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Gardens by the Bay welcomes its one millionth visitor
> By Alice Chia | Posted: 18 August 2012 2055 hrs*
> 
> 
> ...


source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1220849/1/.html



Mith252 said:


> Some pics I took of the part that is still incomplete from the Barrage on the 29th of August.
> 
> 
> 2012-08-29-01 by w3015r, on Flickr
> ...


Some pictures from flickr.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/7438458336/

*BTW, ITS MY 4,400TH POST!!!*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some videos posted in another thread.



skyridgeline said:


> Published on Jun 27, 2012 by greenroofsTV (up to 720p)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some news on a new feature in Gardens By The Bay.



> *Gardens by the Bay unveils plans for S$10m Children's Garden
> By Tan Qiuyi | Posted: 05 October 2012 2032 hrs*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Gardens by the Bay has unveiled plans for a S$10 million Children's Garden, a one-hectare playground that will feature water spouts and tunnels.
> ...


source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1229754/1/.html

Also, the Cooled Conservatories wins World Building of the Year at WAF 2012!!



> *Cooled Conservatories at Gardens by the Bay in Singapore Wins World Building of the Year at WAF 2012
> October 5, 2012 | by Senay Gokcen13*
> 
> Cooled Conservatories at Gardens by the Bay, Singapore, has won the World Building of the Year Award at the prestigious World Architecture Festival (WAF) Awards 2012. The project was designed by Wilkinson Eyre, Grant Associates, Atelier One and Atelier Ten.
> ...


Read more: http://www.dexigner.com/news/25753#ixzz28TdgOXuJ


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some more pictures of the finished park would be very favourable!


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

venicemayer said:


> That looks very promising. I love the layouts and designs. The last time I went to Singapore I guess was 2005 so I don't know if this project is already a reality. Anyone can tell me?


It just opened a few months ago. 

Published on Jun 25, 2012 by 137elaine (up to 720p)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News posted by *RafflesCity*.



RafflesCity said:


> Gardens by the Bay is World Building of the Year
> 
> Posted - 5 Oct 2012
> http://www.worldarchitecturefestival.com/news-detail.cfm?newsId=293
> ...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

It's really impressive!


----------



## Jessthetipus (Oct 19, 2012)

*Hi,*

Thanks..


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some pics I took of the future Satay Club. Still incomplete. Suppose to be complete by this month.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/47377_10151257236287040_1184125954_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/559399_10151257236492040_1575277049_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/579472_10151257236687040_1250295868_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/644097_10151257237097040_362614762_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/522923_10151257237587040_444176230_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/59446_10151257238002040_1878044928_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/285631_10151257238562040_907949584_n.jpg


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Look forward to see it in real life soon!

For an award winning building the design of the buildings is a bit too much of a Calatrava rip-off.


----------



## Skyrobot (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking forward to tasting the satay in Gardens By The Bay.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Skyrobot said:


> Looking forward to tasting the satay in Gardens By The Bay.


For me, I think it would be rather expensive judging by the prices of the other restaurants and food courts in the Garden. I would wait and see.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Ribarca said:


> Look forward to see it in real life soon!
> 
> For an award winning building the design of the buildings is a bit too much of a Calatrava rip-off.


Have to disagree - that's a superficial comparison to be honest. These are entirely consistent with Wilkinson Eyre's design approach over the course of many years. Have a look at their website, particularly perhaps at the bridges such as the Gateshead Millenium Bridge and at the Alpine House Conservatory in Key Gardens.


Gateshead Millenium Bridge, Newcastle-upon-Tyne by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr

new alpine house, kew gardens by bradman334, on Flickr

They are much more about structural elegance inflenced by a High-Tech background but almost minimalist in a way, letting the poetry of the structure do the talking. Finding one form to do the job.

Compare to Calatrava who is much more directly inspired by and driven to emulate the forms in nature, with much more 'ornamentation'.


Oriente Station by dlge, on Flickr

There are similarities in the appearance of each approach probably, but only because natural forms and structurally beautiful forms have the same overlap.

I'm not knocking Calatrava, some of his designs are utterly beautiful, but I don't think Calatrava would have designed these buildlings

Calatrava at Valencia:


País Valencià´2011 by Jaume Meneses, on Flickr

Wilkinson Eyre at Singapore:


Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by TC Chua, on Flickr

See the difference in articulation and execution. I deliberately tried to find the most simlar looking photos so as not to overstate my case, and I agree that both are curvy etc... and I'm not saying one is better than the other, but I don't think you could mistake one style for the other either.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the lesson in various architecture styles.


----------



## dengilo (Oct 6, 2005)

Skyrobot said:


> Looking forward to tasting the satay in Gardens By The Bay.


Where was the original satay club?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

dengilo said:


> Where was the original satay club?


It was Esplanade Park. Then they shifted to many different places when they redeveloped the area for the Esplanade Theatre on The Bay.


----------



## gwlip (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone with any news about development of Bay East or Bay Central?
My understanding is Bay East is only an interim park now with its full feature development schedule not mentioned.
No news on Bay Central at all.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Well, Bay Central is not happening soon as F1 is still using a huge chunk of the land.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

I say they should just refine the shoreline promenade a bit and that will be good enough. I'd rather have a proper bus interchange under Shares Bridge over yet another garden.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Well, I feel that nothing will happen yet. I agree that they should make use of the space below the bridge and turn into a bus terminal.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

some pics i took yesterday:







[/url]
Gardens By the Bay Cloud Dome by artifiedme, on Flickr[/IMG]

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunrise at Gardens by the Bay by hak87, on Flickr

The aliens have landed by hak87, on Flickr


----------

